# Electrical Query about Fiat Ducato Granduca Pegaso 60 1994



## Sarapal (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi All

I am an electrician who has been asked by my friend, the owner of the above motor home, to see if I can fix a problem with her electrics. 

Basically, all the interior electrics (lights, water pump, etc) work fine when plugged into an external 230v source, but not when that is disconnected. 
The battery indicator (and my own checks) suggest that the battery is OK, so the problem may lie elsewhere. But without any electrical diagrams to go by, it seems a daunting task to locate the problem.

Does anyone know where I might get my hands on a technical manual for this vehicle? Or even better, where the problem may lie? Apparently, this feature has never worked since she took ownership: she has just used candles!

Many thanks

John


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Electrical Query about Fiat Ducato Granduca Pegaso 60 19*



Sarapal said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am an electrician who has been asked by my friend, the owner of the above motor home, to see if I can fix a problem with her electrics.
> 
> ...


John, 
It appears the 12v supply is being provided by the leisure battery charger and not the leisure battery itself, as the supply disappears when the charger is off. Perhaps there is a fuse or switch that directs the battery to the 12v circuits? Can you confirm the make and model, and perhaps a photo, of the DC control system? Is it a Zig? 
Ray


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you will not be able to post a photo with your guest membership, so don't get stressed out trying.
My first question is, are you sure you are testing the leisure battery, are there in fact 2 batteries on the vehicle.
If all 12v works when on charger then this shows that the circuits are fine. I would suggest trying another battery first, borrow the one out the cab. or connect using jumper leads from engine battery.let us know how you get on and we will try and guide you further.

cabby


----------



## Sarapal (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks guys. I am not close to where the vehicle is kept, but can get details about the control system (photos, of course, but alas...) at the weekend, perhaps.

I have no real understanding of how camper electrics work. Presumably the leisure battery is just for the camper facilities and there is also a main 'car' battery for all the regular vehicle running aspects. Is there any interconnection between the two, or are they likely to be isolated units?

Ray: there is a switch that seems to direct the electrics from charger to battery and this seems OK as do fuses that I found behind the panel. All wiring seems solid, too.

Cabby: I think I understand what you are suggesting. It would, logically, appear to be a battery problem, though the control panel battery indicator shows a full charge. Hmmm...

I guess I'd be interested to see a technical manual for the camper, but don't know what the availability might be.

John


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Some motorhomes have a switch to enable 12v see this topic about problems with a McLouis Fridge on 12v attributed to a red switch knocked off near the drivers door.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-130343-days0-orderasc-10.html

This is a CBE system instruction manual which may help even if not fitted to the van

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/pdf/PC100_PC200_DS300_ENcircuits.pdf

Steve


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

when you get a chance to get back to the van, get the make of the control unit.Have you found 2 or more batteries.
there is of course the vehicle/engine battery, then you have another 1 or 2 batteries which operate all the living 12v electrics. lights water pump etc, which aparently do work, but only when the hookup is connected.Do not take any notice of the control unit yet as we need to be able to inform you of the settings and switch overs, once we know what it is.
Now is the contol unit above the entry door, are there any fuse boxes or other switch type gear in the lockers or the wardrobe.
I am sure with this information we will be able to help you sort out the problem.

cabby


----------



## Sarapal (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you all very much for your help so far - I will get back to you as soon as I've had a chance to go look at the camper again, hopefully by the weekend.

John


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Remember that you only have 5 free posts as a non-subscriber and you have used 3 of them already.

If possible, you could set up an email address for someone to act as a go between until the matter is sorted.

I would just add that some motorhomes have 2 fuses located near the van and leisure batteries. Usually a small one (2 or 3 amps) and also a big one (around 40 amps), sometimes they are not easy to see. It is also possible that there may be extra fuses hidden away under the bonnet. Because they are in the engine compartment does not mean they don't affect the interior living area.

No need to reply to this post, nurse your replies.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Sarapal said:


> Thank you all very much for your help so far - I will get back to you as soon as I've had a chance to go look at the camper again, hopefully by the weekend.
> 
> John


John, you said to cabby "I think I understand what you are suggesting. It would, logically, appear to be a battery problem, though the control panel battery indicator shows a full charge. Hmmm..."

I think you will find that what is being indicated is the output voltage of the charger. When you switch the charger OFF, or remove the mains, what does the meter indicate?

Have you managed to locate the leisure battery?


----------

